# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Subforum diluar dunia Koi

## monscine

Saya usul, kalo bisa ditambahkan subforum yang diperuntukkan membahas hal-hal diluar dunia koi. Mau bahas sepeda kek, jam tangan, anjing, kucing, biawak, buaya, sampai saham bisa semuanya. Hal ini ditujukan agar persahabatan diantara sesama pecinta koi akan makin erat.  :Grouphug: 

Atau apakah ini sudah diwakili di subforum "Ngobrol & Ucapan" ???

----------


## edwin

menarik juga nih... ternyata penghobi koi juga punya hobi lain juga yah.... bisa makin akrab nantinya...

----------


## Teja Utama

Subforum music dari youtube atau yang sejenis aja oom. Membuat kita makin akrab karena kedekatan selera dan kenangan. Nancep tuh... 
Kalau hobi piara hewan lain dibuatkan subfolder sih saya kurang setuju. Masing-masing pet nation kayanya sudah punya forum sendiri deh...   ::  Malah kalau kebetulan kita ketemu di forum lain, kita jadinya merasa seperti hangout di tempat tidak biasa dan ketemu "tetangga" yang sudah akrab duluan di forum lain. 

Link berikut ini adalah temptations tiada henti bagi saya

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Saya usul, kalo bisa ditambahkan subforum yang diperuntukkan membahas hal-hal diluar dunia koi. Mau bahas sepeda kek, jam tangan, anjing, kucing, biawak, buaya, sampai saham bisa semuanya. Hal ini ditujukan agar persahabatan diantara sesama pecinta koi akan makin erat. 
> 
> Atau apakah ini sudah diwakili di subforum "Ngobrol & Ucapan" ???


Iya om Handy..dulu ada usulan spt ini.., semua diharapkan bisa ditampung di "Ngobrol dan Ucapan" dan "Warung Kopi"...juga bisa di "Regional"..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sepertinya usulan ini bisa dipertimbangkan, karena banyak penggemar koi  disini yang juga punya kegemaran lain seperti mancing, sepeda,  fotografi, dan lain sebagainya. Tidak usah dibuatkan folder khusus, cukup menjadi sub forum dari forum lain - lain. Mungkin judulnya "Diskusi Hobby selain Koi". Jadi untuk sub forum "Ngobrol dan Ucapan" cuma mambahas ucapan selamat dan lain sebagainya. Manfaat dari forum ini adalah mendorong terjadinya "cross community". Penggemar tanaman hias sekali - kali bisa mampi disini, selain meningkatkan hit, mereka diharapkan dapat ikut menggemari Koi. Jadi kalau "Ngobrol & Ucapan" benar - benar untuk kongkow - kongkow, untuk sub forum baru ini bisa sebagai "Cross Community"

----------


## E. Nitto

> Penggemar tanaman hias sekali - kali bisa mampi disini, selain meningkatkan hit, mereka diharapkan dapat ikut menggemari Koi.


 atau bisa juga sebaliknya ya oom... hehehe

----------


## monscine

> Sepertinya usulan ini bisa dipertimbangkan, karena banyak penggemar koi  disini yang juga punya kegemaran lain seperti mancing, sepeda,  fotografi, dan lain sebagainya. Tidak usah dibuatkan folder khusus, cukup menjadi sub forum dari forum lain - lain. Mungkin judulnya "Diskusi Hobby selain Koi". Jadi untuk sub forum "Ngobrol dan Ucapan" cuma mambahas ucapan selamat dan lain sebagainya. Manfaat dari forum ini adalah mendorong terjadinya "cross community". Penggemar tanaman hias sekali - kali bisa mampi disini, selain meningkatkan hit, mereka diharapkan dapat ikut menggemari Koi. Jadi kalau "Ngobrol & Ucapan" benar - benar untuk kongkow - kongkow, untuk sub forum baru ini bisa sebagai "Cross Community"


Om Ajik, justru yg saya maksud adalah subfolder khusus, sehingga isinya bisa di trace dengan masing-masing judul. Contoh :

*FOLDER* : LAIN-LAIN

Subfolder : 

Komentar dan SaranPercakapan bebas diluar dunia koi (free talk) :
Tempat Gowes yg okeSoftware trading saham apa yaPerfume rose dari BelandaMU fans club issue
Begini kira-kira yang saya maksud, sehingga ada judul masing-masing agar mudah juga kita mengikutinya  :Cool2:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik, justru yg saya maksud adalah subfolder khusus, sehingga isinya bisa di trace dengan masing-masing judul. Contoh :
> 
> *FOLDER* : LAIN-LAIN
> 
> Subfolder : 
> 
> 
> Komentar dan SaranPercakapan bebas diluar dunia koi (free talk) :
> 
> ...


Iya om, maksudnya begini.... Sub Forum = Sub Folder  :Doh:

----------


## Tjendra

> Sepertinya usulan ini bisa dipertimbangkan, karena banyak penggemar koi  disini yang juga punya kegemaran lain seperti mancing, sepeda,  fotografi, dan lain sebagainya. Tidak usah dibuatkan folder khusus, cukup menjadi sub forum dari forum lain - lain. Mungkin judulnya "Diskusi Hobby selain Koi". Jadi untuk sub forum "Ngobrol dan Ucapan" cuma mambahas ucapan selamat dan lain sebagainya. Manfaat dari forum ini adalah mendorong terjadinya "cross community". Penggemar tanaman hias sekali - kali bisa mampi disini, selain meningkatkan hit, mereka diharapkan dapat ikut menggemari Koi. Jadi kalau "Ngobrol & Ucapan" benar - benar untuk kongkow - kongkow, untuk sub forum baru ini bisa sebagai "Cross Community"


Om Ajik, Hobby dugem juga boleh dong...ntar Koi nya diajak sekalian...wkwkwkwkwkwk...tuh Om Edwin sudah siap aja tuh utk diajak....Hobby yg lain-lain....ada juga yg hobby nyelem, sauna, steam, hot stone, aroma therapy, boleh tuh...wkwkwkwk...nih contoh nya http://www.oasisspa.co.id/images/oasis_logo.png

 :Eyebrows:  *sorry becanda yah maaf maaf sebelumnya...*

----------


## chivas

[QUOTE=Tjendra;322054]Om Ajik, Hobby dugem juga boleh dong...ntar Koi nya diajak sekalian...wkwkwkwkwkwk...tuh Om Edwin sudah siap aja tuh utk diajak....Hobby yg lain-lain....ada juga yg hobby nyelem, sauna, steam, hot stone, aroma therapy, boleh tuh...wkwkwkwk...nih contoh nya http://www.oasisspa.co.id/images/oasis_logo.png

Hehehe....mas lucky notonegoro nih jago nya....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hehehe....mas lucky notonegoro nih jago nya....


sejak aktif di Koi namanya ganti jadi lucky motoguro, btw, dimulai aja dulu bro... paling tidak khan anggotanya dah tiga ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Ajik, Hobby dugem juga boleh dong...ntar Koi nya diajak sekalian...wkwkwkwkwkwk...tuh Om Edwin sudah siap aja tuh utk diajak....Hobby yg lain-lain....ada juga yg hobby nyelem, sauna, steam, hot stone, aroma therapy, boleh tuh...wkwkwkwk...nih contoh nya http://www.oasisspa.co.id/images/oasis_logo.png
> 
>  *sorry becanda yah maaf maaf sebelumnya...*


[QUOTE=chivas;322162]


> Om Ajik, Hobby dugem juga boleh dong...ntar Koi nya diajak sekalian...wkwkwkwkwkwk...tuh Om Edwin sudah siap aja tuh utk diajak....Hobby yg lain-lain....ada juga yg hobby nyelem, sauna, steam, hot stone, aroma therapy, boleh tuh...wkwkwkwk...nih contoh nya http://www.oasisspa.co.id/images/oasis_logo.png
> 
> Hehehe....mas lucky notonegoro nih jago nya....





> sejak aktif di Koi namanya ganti jadi lucky motoguro, btw, dimulai aja dulu bro... paling tidak khan anggotanya dah tiga



IKutan ngacung , siap join the team..He4x..

----------


## edwin

> Om Ajik, Hobby dugem juga boleh dong...ntar Koi nya diajak sekalian...wkwkwkwkwkwk...tuh Om Edwin sudah siap aja tuh utk diajak....Hobby yg lain-lain....ada juga yg hobby nyelem, sauna, steam, hot stone, aroma therapy, boleh tuh...wkwkwkwk...nih contoh nya http://www.oasisspa.co.id/images/oasis_logo.png
>  *sorry becanda yah maaf maaf sebelumnya...*


Wah, fitnah nihh.... Yg ada mah sy diajak ke kolam renang anak2... Wkwkwkwk....

----------


## Tjendra

> Wah, fitnah nihh.... Yg ada mah sy diajak ke kolam renang anak2... Wkwkwkwk....


Yah kan saya sdh minta maaf tadinya, kalau ngak suka dikolam anak2 ndak apa, ntar deh kita janjian ke kolamnya dewasa...tapi sebelumnya hrs ikut therapi dulu...! Ada yg MoU ikut...sekalian rame2 lebih enak X...wkwkwkwk

----------


## Tjendra

:Clap2: 


> Wah, fitnah nihh.... Yg ada mah sy diajak ke kolam renang anak2... Wkwkwkwk....


Yah kan saya sdh minta maaf tadinya, kalau ngak suka dikolam anak2 ndak apa, ntar deh kita janjian ke kolamnya dewasa...tapi sebelumnya hrs ikut therapi dulu...! Ada yg MoU ikut...sekalian rame2 lebih enak X...wkwkwkwk

----------

